# Lightroom CC reverts to trial mode after upgrade to CC2015.9



## Pusser (Mar 30, 2017)

Ever since the upgrade to CC2015.9 my Lightroom has behaved weirdly.  For first few days it lost Dehaze from the effects section and from the adjustment brush.  It also lost whites and blacks from the adjustment brush.  It also kept telling me I had 7 days to trial and offered me the opportunity License or Start the trial.

I have gone to my account and disconnected the computer then reattached it. (Photoshop is the same) I have logged out of my adobe account and relogged in.  I now have all the functionality back but still get the trial message.  Creative Cloud today shows start trial on these apps but when I click on " license the software" option it tells me it is licensed to me at the correct adobe account.

I have downloaded the "limited access repair program" from adobe but it tells me 0 host entries were repaired.  Logging on to Adobe Support seems useless as I cannot get any search result which seems to address the issue.  
Lightroom appears to work correctly but undermines my confidence in whether all is well under the onnet and it irks me that they are still taking money out of my account yet splashing the trial notice accross my computer and delaying me while I log in again.

I have a Win 10 system with 24 g Ram and the Lightroom and the catalog are on the internal hard disk.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 30, 2017)

I have had this problem regularly, have had Adobe support trying to resolve via remote support.   Adobe support typically download the apps again, I think run some scripts to tidy up previous un-install attempts, etc..  I sometimes recognise the problem has occurred when I notice the Dehaze feature is missing. Fingers crossed, I have not had the problem in the last few months.  My own suspicion is that I also have Creative Suite CS and sense that this may cause some confusion in the background.  This is purely speculation on my behalf.  If you have old versions of Lr or Photoshop on your machine it might be worth trying to uninstall them. 

Maybe someone more expert might be able to correct any of my thoughts or add something more specific on how to explain or resolve this issue.


----------



## Pusser (Mar 30, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I have had this problem regularly, have had Adobe support trying to resolve via remote support.   Adobe support typically download the apps again, I think run some scripts to tidy up previous un-install attempts, etc..  I sometimes recognise the problem has occurred when I notice the Dehaze feature is missing. Fingers crossed, I have not had the problem in the last few months.  My own suspicion is that I also have Creative Suite CS and sense that this may cause some confusion in the background.  This is purely speculation on my behalf.  If you have old versions of Lr or Photoshop on your machine it might be worth trying to uninstall them.
> 
> Maybe someone more expert might be able to correct any of my thoughts or add something more specific on how to explain or resolve this issue.




Many thanks, I do have the non CC versions loaded so I will try uninstalling them tomorrow.  I had kept them in case I wanted to give up CC but I guess that will not work as CC diverges from the non CC version.
Thanks again for your time.  I will let you know what happens.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 30, 2017)

Pusser said:


> Many thanks, I do have the non CC versions loaded so I will try uninstalling them tomorrow.  I had kept them in case I wanted to give up CC but I guess that will not work as CC diverges from the non CC version.
> Thanks again for your time.  I will let you know what happens.


You can always reinstall these licensed products later should you decide to abandon PSCC


----------



## Pusser (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks  Cletus.  I renamed SLCache and started lightroom in admin mode.  This did nothing. I have removed all copies of Lightroom and Photoshop and downloaded and installed new copies but still get the trial messages and Lightroom has lost Dehaze again.  I repaired the Creative Cloud app but it now says I only have Lightroom installed.

The only positive out of this experience is that I have found that it is best not to put to much info in the support search.  If I put in "Lightroom CC reverts to Trial mode" I get heaps of irrelevant results.  If I put in "Trial mode" I get results that address CC reverting to Trials mode.  Problem is that they don't work

When I uninstalled the programs I elected to keep my preferences.  I am reluctant to change preferences as I think that will mean I have to reinstall my filters (Nik and Topaz).  I might try tomorrow.


----------



## tspear (Mar 31, 2017)

Copy the preferences to another directory.
Then remove them and start Lr.
If that fails, look for Lr cleaner program on Adobe site or here. Basically you want to uninstall and remove everything related to Adobe. At that point you install clean.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, the Adobe CC Cleaner app was my thought too. Gives you a nice clean slate and hopefully wipes out gremlins too.


----------



## Pusser (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you Victoria and Tspear.  I tried altering the preferences and that made no difference.  I downloaded the Adobe CC Cleaner Tool and ran that to delete all Adobe applications and data and the downloaded the CCAp and installed lightroom and photoshop.  This did not work and Lightroom and Photoshop both opened in trial mode, and Lightroom  picked up my existing catalog so the cleanup tool is obviously not as thorough as advertised. And Lightroom still has no Dehaze.  I had also run CC Cleaner to get rid of any file associations or registry entries relating to lightroom or photoshop of which there were plenty even after the Adobe Cleanup program.  

I have since manually deleted the Omb file which has fixed some errors in the past but not now

I guess I need to manually chase down every file or directory that mentions Adobe and delete it and try again.

I am beginning to hate Adobe!


----------



## Pusser (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok I have solved the problem in that I now have my Light room CC and Photoshop working properly with dehaze and no trial message.  I uninstalled Light room and reinstalled it using the Creative Cloud App but the result was the same.  I uninstalled them using the Adobe CC Cleanup app and reinstalled them - same result.  I manually uninstalled it using the windows control panel and reinstalled the Creative Cloud App, Light room and Photoshop from the website and had the same result.  I finally uninstalled every Adobe Application I could find, Manually cleaned the registry and searched for every directory containing and deleted it ( I have backed it up beforehand of course.)  I downloaded the CC App and installed Light room and Photoshop through the App and it worked!!!!.  I then linked it to my old catalog and I have a clean working system but without, NIK, Topaz filters or any of my presets. I reinstalled the Nik and Topaz apps and all worked well. 

THEN I copied my presets into the* C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets* directory and I got the trial message again :(.  I deleted all the presets and the system is back working.  I don't understand why a preset would cause this but I am now loading one at a time to find out.  In the mean time my system is working.:-o


----------



## Gnits (Apr 8, 2017)

Useful to know about the Presets issue.  Thank you for posting.  

I have been thru the cycle you describe on at least 2 occasions, with remote support from Adobe. I never got a definitive answer to the problem, but always assumed it was something to do with my install of Creative Suite CS 6, which I use for InDesign, Illustrator and Acrobat.

It would be interesting to see if you can isolate the preset.


----------



## tspear (Apr 8, 2017)

Pusser said:


> THEN I copied my presets into the* C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets* directory and I got the trial message again :(.  I deleted all the presets and the system is back working.  I don't understand why a preset would cause this but I am now loading one at a time to find out.  In the mean time my system is working.:-o



Best guess, you have a malformed preset. When loading the preset, the error is not handled correctly and it interrupts other processing or verification. In this case, I would posit the license manager calls each part of the other system to load and enable the functionality. And when the bad preset errors, the license manager jumps to the end and assumes this is a trial. Does that make sense?

Tim


----------



## Pusser (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks Tim,
It seems plausible to me.  I will have a better idea when I identify which preset causes it.  I will not be able to spend time on this till Easter but will post once I identify which preset causes the issue (hopefully I can replicate the error and it is not some random gremlin).

Thanks all.

Cheers
Syd


----------



## Deltrus (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm incredibly frustrated right now. I paid the $382 fee a couple months back for the full CC Suite and all of a sudden when I updated several apps today, I realized I'm in Lightroom 6 again! Is Adobe really unable to manage this? This seems like a very amateur sort of programming error...


----------



## Deltrus (Apr 30, 2017)

That's weird.

I just exited, went to the CC app and told it to update. It refreshed, said all apps up-to-date, okay, good. Then I opened Lightroom and it asked me to sign in, I said okay, it thought about it, then said "CC will now be registered to this account" or some such message...

Come on Adobe. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi Deltrus, welcome to the forum!

It does sounds like your installation has been messed up somewhere along the line. Are you back up and running now?


----------

